

I fucked up and I am sorry - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/fucked/

======
smacktoward
Context?

~~~
georgemcbay
Yeah without even mentioning the book he's talking about,I'm not sure if he is
talking about "Instant typeahead.js" (listed under his name on Amazon) or some
other book he already pulled; I assume the latter, since he made it seem like
he already delisted? But he should really make that clear if that is the case,
lest anyone think he is denigrating some other book he wrote that doesn't
suck.

In any case... it is possible to publish a book about how to use typeahead.js?
whoa. All these kids need to get off my lawn.

~~~
tosbourn
Seemed to be a big enough market for it, enough that Packt wanted one written
at least!

